# JDL Auto Design New Vendor Intro



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

We are new vendors on here and just wanted to introduce oursefl/work. Myself, Jesse, and Lee make up JDL. We have lot of forced induction, fabrication, and engineering experience in the JDM, VAG and exotic markets. Prior to us being on here we did a lot of private labeling. Im sure you habe seen some of 18T, 12VR, and 2.0T parts on here. From here on out you will be able to get out parts direct :thumbup:

We make tubular manifolds and hot parts kits for 12V VRs, 24V VRs, 18Ts, 2.0Ts, 16V, 8V, and soon Golf R and 2.5L We offer them in a number of configurations. All our manifolds are made of schedule 40 304L Stainless Steel. Everything is back purged for strongest welds possible. We also extreme port everything for the smoothest flow possible. Everything we build is built in house so we offer a lifetime warranty to the original owner. Yes thats correct, *LIFETIME* 

PS Tax Season sale pricing is on the site 


On to the photos 








Here is a shot of Lees T4 Divided setup 



How clean is your collector 










18T T3 44mm


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

damn where were u 6 months ago!!!!

PM pricing for a single scroll T4 tubular mani with 44mm v-band wg flange? 24v VR6. And a downpipe to match? Do you ceramic coat as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

We have been lurking for years  Yes we do offer thermal coating in black or titanium 2200*F. Let me verify we have the downpipe jig for the 24V and ill shoot a PM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericmasters (Sep 18, 2005)

cant wait to get my vr6 manifold!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

ericmasters said:


> cant wait to get my vr6 manifold!


Hey Eric thanks for the bump! Wrapping yours up this coming week and will have it shipped out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

JDL customer got the cover PVW


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks promising :thumbup: may need you guys to fab me a turbo manifold in the near future when I go bigger turbo..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Replied! Nows the time to buy with out tax season sales


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup: awesome work guys! keep it up:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

nickbeezy said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: awesome work guys! keep it up:beer:


Thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Some 5 Cyl love


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Forgot to mention free T shirt with Manifold/Hot Parts Purchase


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

The corrado can't wait for its new additions!
Thanks Ronnie, nice chatting with you yesterday.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Yareka said:


> The corrado can't wait for its new additions!
> Thanks Ronnie, nice chatting with you yesterday.



Ill be sure to get your Tshirt size before we ship it :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

PMs replied to :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

TGIF!!! Tax season sales!!!


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

thanks ronnie my 24v can't wait for the new manifold!

eagerly anticipating :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> thanks ronnie my 24v can't wait for the new manifold!
> 
> eagerly anticipating :thumbup:


Thank you! Im sure you will be please. Shoot me a PM or email if you have any additional questions ect :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

12V VR shipped to Hawaii. Wrapping up 2 more and shipping next week


----------



## ericmasters (Sep 18, 2005)

^ :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

ericmasters said:


> ^ :thumbup::beer:


Yours is one of the 2 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Added 24V to the site just don't have photos yet. Will update shortly but it's the same design as 12V


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Jeesh its already Monday


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

MK4 R32T on deck


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

12V going out this week and MK4 R32 in the works


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

a 12v coming to raleigh maybe


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> MK4 R32T on deck


 going to be my next big purchase


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

fouckhest said:


> going to be my next big purchase


 Another cover car


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Another cover car


 last one was a fluke!  

the R will be 100% purpose built!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Last week to get JDL manifolds and hot parts at the intro price


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Wrapping up the first batch of VRs and prepping for the next


----------



## Turkbo (Aug 20, 2008)

*R32 24V T4 Single Scroll Manifold*

Hey Ronnie, 

When is the R32 24V T4 Single Scroll Manifold going to be available? 

I already sent you an email as well. 

Please let me know. 


-Burak


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

No longer AFI? 

Here's mine


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

VRsixGLI said:


> No longer AFI?
> 
> Here's mine


 Correct, Jesse left AFI a few years ago and started JDL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

More 12Vs


----------



## ericmasters (Sep 18, 2005)

Got the 12V today! Thanks so much for this amazing piece, can't wait to bolt it up this weekend. Thanks for always following up with me and answering all my questions. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Im glad that you are happy! If you ever have any questions dont hesitate to ask 




ericmasters said:


> Got the 12V today! Thanks so much for this amazing piece, can't wait to bolt it up this weekend. Thanks for always following up with me and answering all my questions. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Apexs Corrado gettomg some JDL upgrades


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks for the great shot Ronnie!

Was a pleasure sharing the booth with you guys and glad we got a chance to hang out this weekend.

Cant wait to get the new hardware installed, thanks again for bringing it with you.

I have quite a few interested parties coming your way after seeing your manifolds up close and personal this weekend, just phenomenal quality fellas:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Finalized 2.5L hot parts in titanium. Click on photo for details. Full kit will be on the site soon


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Wrapping up the last 2 pending 24V manifolds this week :thumbup: 

24V from last week


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

PM sent I need 2 12v's


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

MK123GTi said:


> PM sent I need 2 12v's


 :thumbup::thumbup: they will look amazing in your car!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

We got more than enough flanges


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

wow can't wait to get that mani on my 24v!!! Looks amazing JDL

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Building yours at the moment! I'll get some pics from once it's done


----------

